# Swithland Draw-off, Leicestershire - July '14



## KM Punk (May 11, 2015)

The draw-off tower, valve room and tunnel were built by Hawkesley of London in 1896. The tunnel carries the draw-off pipe and scour pipe through the reservoir dam. The scour pipe terminates just outside the tunnel mouth. The draw off pipe feeds the underground reservoir, which has been well documented on here.


Explored with Yorrick

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11





12





13





Cheers for Looking​


----------



## UrbanX (May 11, 2015)

Wow! I've done the underground reservoir, but didn't really give this place a second look! 
Excellent work!


----------

